
Chasm – Secret Sharing Cloud Backup - agrinman
https://github.com/agrinman/chasm
======
webmaven
Clever!

I love seeing examples of reliable systems built out of unreliable parts /
subsystems (or in this case, building a secure service out of less secure
ones).

